# New Cadet Forum



## clarke_nate (10 May 2005)

I was bored and felt like screwing around on the internet so i created an international cadet fourm. Everyone here welcome!  http://www.network54.com/Index/40151

I need some help prettying it up so im looking for mods. Come check it out and tell your friends.


----------



## Burrows (10 May 2005)

This has been tried many a time.  http://www.cadet-world.com is an international one.

Mods don't pretty it up.  People who know how to make templates and CSS pretty it up


----------



## pi-r-squared (10 May 2005)

Yeah, cadet-world.com is pretty developed.  The majority of users are Canadian and some are from everywhere else.


----------



## yoman (10 May 2005)

Ya there is a few cadet forums hear and their, good luck with it. Maybe it all tern into something popular.


----------



## gt102 (10 May 2005)

I personally like smaller forums. It creates a tight knit community.

Example being...

Me and my friend started to dislike http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/ because there was just sooo many members. Your topics would get swooshed into the back pages in a day.

So we decided to make our own forum http://s4.invisionfree.com/The_Smoking_Bolter/. It has been around for about 1 year and 2 months I beleive. It has just under 500 members, and normally racks in 100-200 posts per day. I and other members love it! It is a very tight knit community and we all have great respect for each other.



So I say give it a try! Keep it up.. dont expect guests to become stable for 6 months or so.


----------



## clarke_nate (11 May 2005)

Ive just found another new military forum. Its brand new. Myself and the Admin guy are the only posters so far. Join up quick. this one looks like it could turn out good. Make sure to say that pte_clarke brought you in when you introduce yourself in the welcoming centre because the admin guy is thinking about making me a mod. all i have to do is bring a whole bunch of people. But anyways come check it out   
http://secb.info/bb/index.php

cheers.


----------



## Jonny Boy (11 May 2005)

how can i become a mod on your new site? i was just wondering, that is of there are any positions.


----------



## Naren (16 Jun 2005)

Small forums are good. I haven't much experiance with forums in general, but it's nice to be answered. 
About how many members are on this one?


----------



## Jonny Boy (16 Jun 2005)

if you mean army.ca than there are currently 7,331 members and growing everyday


----------

